# Do U rinse your siphon from one tank to the next ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

As the title says Do you rinse your siphon. This mostly applies to people that have more than one tank. i am curious to know how many do or don't rinse.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

No, but I push the water through the hose at 300gph or greater at times since its all connected to a pump, I would hope it is enough to self clean as it goes


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes for sure, having 13 tanks it's a must for me! I rinse well with hot hot water in/out and a couple feet up the hose to make sure I don't spread anything!! I hope that is good enough so far so good. If I'm aware of a issue I will use different vacuum!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I don't. I will rinse when I'm done with the water changes but that is it


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

huh i've never thought about it..never rinsed my siphon beore except if there was an ich outbreak. Other than that, i switch between fw and sw using the same siphon without rinsing..never had a problem..will i though after reading this..?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I only have 4 tanks at the moment. I use one siphon for the discus tank, one for the axolotltank, and one little one for my two 10 gallon tanks (one tank has no fish, it is an ADA planted tank with CO2). I always rinse them, and I do not mix them up.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 tanks, and yes rinse everything.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I never did when I had multiple tanks.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

For me .....I use individual siphon/in & out hoses for my tanks......so many hoses at home and regularly use PP to disinfect them....


----------

